# 24-inch MTB wheel sets?



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone know of an online source for 24-inch MTB wheels? 

michael


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

it's pretty easy to research yourself, but you came to this board with a question so....

online, I've dealt with ride-thisdotcom, go-ridedotcom, speedgoatdotcom, maybe universalcyclesdotcome has some 24s...

just check out your lbs, they could place an order for just about anything as well...


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*thank you ... most helpful ...*



BikeSATORI said:


> it's pretty easy to research yourself, but you came to this board with a question so....
> 
> online, I've dealt with ride-thisdotcom, go-ridedotcom, speedgoatdotcom, maybe universalcyclesdotcome has some 24s...
> 
> just check out your lbs, they could place an order for just about anything as well...


NOT! :madman:

michael


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> NOT!
> 
> michael


yo buddy, what's your beef? you asked for online sources for 24in wheelsets, what did I give you? what are you looking for, a handout?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

any of those online retailers I just mentioned build custom hand built wheelsets, and you can choose from a number of 24in rims, or ride-this has factory built atomlab and halo 24in wheelsets already...


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

FireDog46 said:


> NOT! :madman:
> 
> michael


Ol'boy was trying to help and this is what you thank him with? Way to be a douchebag. :thumbsup:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

FireDog46 said:


> NOT! :madman:
> 
> michael


----------

